# New Writing Blog



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I'm a creative writing student at Cardiff UWIC and I've recently been accepted to be published in an anthology of writing later in the year.

Well one of the things they asked me for was a biography with a blog address if I had one. So I have decided to start a writing blog where I will post new fiction and random musings. 

The blog can be found HERE and I would be immensely grateful for anyone who would follow me. As an added incentive, anyone who does can post in here and receive a healthy rep boost. 

I know this is a bit beg-y but we all have to start somewhere right?

Cheers guys.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

done and done....looks interesting will follow this with interest, good luck


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

many thanks reaper....look foward to what you have to say and write


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool blog man, got it stickied on my google Ipage crap thing whatever they call it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Should've followed it. Same user and avatar that I am on there as I am on here.


----------



## Kravunhive (Apr 3, 2011)

Im following! 

Looking forward to seeing some cool stories


----------

